# Salvaged Grocery Store List



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

If you're looking for a Salvaged Grocery store in your area, this list should be a good starting point. The list is extensive so I'm not going to post it here. Follow this link


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks. None of the Cali ones are even remotely near me.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Grimm, we have seen salvage stores come and go locally in recent years, so you might check other online directories and listings to see if one has popped up in your area since the article list was compiled.
Thanks for the link, UncleJoe.


----------

